# lighting: multiple on/off times throughout the day



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey all

My son's tank is experiencing a BBA outbreak on one specific plant. I have added a powerhead to aid in water movement to that area. However I would like to reduce light levels during the day to also combat it. At the moment the lights are set to come on at 7am so the kids can feed the fish prior to school, and then off at 9pm so I can enjoy the tank in the evening. 

I would like to set the lights to come on at 7am to 10am on again at 3pm to 9pm, the room is well lit during the day. Southern exposure with lots of windows - no direct sunlight hits the tank though. Almost pitch black once the tank lights go off.

Do you think this multiple on and off schedule would adversely affect the fish or plants or should it be ok.

AA


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish don't need "higher\lower" lighting periods, from what I've found in comparison water changes effect breeding. If you're not worried about breeding, then put a pause in lighting in-between viewing time. As long as the plants are doing good it doesn't matter. You may even find you might need to reduce to total photo-period for the day to combat it.

Adding more flow is a good start though, it sucks having to tare\rip leaves to prevent it from spreading as a desperate measure. Hydrogen Peroxide injected directly to the affected areas will "brown" the algae in the meanwhile before it's cured, I dipped into my first aid kit to dose it.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

The original photoperiod was definitely too long. 

an initial 3 hour photoperiod shouldn't be a deal. 
Have you considered adding a bba eating fish? crossocalus reticulatus?


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Reckon said:


> The original photoperiod was definitely too long.
> 
> an initial 3 hour photoperiod shouldn't be a deal.
> Have you considered adding a bba eating fish? crossocalus reticulatus?


Yeah I knew it was a huge photo-period. It's the kids tank so I wanted to make sure it was on early enough so they are looking after it. Then I need the light on when I get home, I work late, to give everyone a good look over before it goes off.

C. reticulatus is an option, however it gets a bit bigger than I would like in this size of tank (30g)



effox said:


> Fish don't need "higher\lower" lighting periods, from what I've found in comparison water changes effect breeding. If you're not worried about breeding, then put a pause in lighting in-between viewing time. As long as the plants are doing good it doesn't matter. You may even find you might need to reduce to total photo-period for the day to combat it.
> 
> Adding more flow is a good start though, it sucks having to tare\rip leaves to prevent it from spreading as a desperate measure. Hydrogen Peroxide injected directly to the affected areas will "brown" the algae in the meanwhile before it's cured, I dipped into my first aid kit to dose it.


It was more the fish I was worried about with the on/off again schedule. So having confirmation that it should be fine is great.
Adding flow and adjusting the photo-period should starve the BBA and prevent it from reoccurring, But I will be treating the affected plant. Doing a major re-scaping today so it'll probably be getting a dip. 
The comment about the first aid kit, damn near made me spit out my coffee. Was that a nod to my other thread...lol

Thanks for the input
AA


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I do that in all my tanks. I turn the lights on at 7 and off at 8 AM and then on again at 3:30 PM and off at 10. That's more than enough light. The other thing to do is reduce the amount of light if possible. You can do that but putting something translucent between the light and the tank or raising the light if that's possible.

BBA is rarely a circulation problem. BBA is a sign of excessive light/inadequate CO2. Since I assume you're not injecting CO2, it's too much light.

Another way to light the tank without too much light is to add an LED strip and use that to light the tank so the kids can see the fish in the mornings and only have the main lights on at night time. I do all this with either a Digital Aquatics controller, or Noma (Canadian Tire) digital timers.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I do that in all my tanks. I turn the lights on at 7 and off at 8 AM and then on again at 3:30 PM and off at 10. That's more than enough light. The other thing to do is reduce the amount of light if possible. You can do that but putting something translucent between the light and the tank or raising the light if that's possible.
> 
> BBA is rarely a circulation problem. BBA is a sign of excessive light/inadequate CO2. Since I assume you're not injecting CO2, it's too much light.
> 
> Another way to light the tank without too much light is to add an LED strip and use that to light the tank so the kids can see the fish in the mornings and only have the main lights on at night time. I do all this with either a Digital Aquatics controller, or Noma (Canadian Tire) digital timers.


That's further confirmation for altering the lighting schedule.

Your correct that I'm not running CO2, this is a low tech, low light (besides the long photo-period) tank.

It's been my experience that if algae is developing _only_ in a specific area of a tank. Adding movement to that area usually resolves the issue, theoretically reducing available nutrients to that area. But I definitely agree lighting and CO2 are the usual suspects for tank wide problems.

Now to figure out where I put the extra tripper pins for the timer. 
AA


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

You might want to consider using Flourish Excel. It seems to work well for me.


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

AccidentalAquarist said:


> That's further confirmation for altering the lighting schedule.
> 
> Your correct that I'm not running CO2, this is a low tech, low light (besides the long photo-period) tank.
> 
> ...


You can put them six on, six off, which gives the plants enough "night time" to recharge as long as no other light is hitting the tank. Or six on, twelve off, six on... As long as they get a good six hours, and you have strong enough light and enough "fast growing" plants, (and aren't over-feeding) you should never have an algae issue IMO.


----------

